# Wall Enclosures



## Mr_48Volts (May 16, 2015)

Has anyone built a wall enclosure? I have an alcove in my entry hall at home and want to build a 1200 x 1200x 700 enclosure for my Diamond python. The enclosure can sit on s stand with drawers etc and a hood on top but I'm keen to surround it all and make it like a feature wall. 

Just looking for ideas


----------



## Sean_L (May 17, 2015)

Here's my window enclosure for some inspiration. Its gone through a few different iterations over the years. 
Its had tristis, long nosed dragons, boyd's and angles at different times. Its around a meter square and about half a metre deep.
The other side of the wall is the garage so I simply built in a cupboard around the back of the enclosure.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 17, 2015)

Hi Sean, can't seem to see the pics?


----------



## Sean_L (May 17, 2015)

Working now?


----------



## skylineitaussie (May 17, 2015)

Yeh mate looks real good! Ya done a great job!


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 18, 2015)

Yep, nice one


----------



## bowdnboy (May 18, 2015)

Jeez, been about a yr i reckon since I was last on ere....lol

Heres mine when I finished them bout 6yrs ago. not using the wall thermo's anymore. I obviously purpose built the wall to create another room,


----------



## TundraBehemoth (Jun 11, 2015)

WOW! What beautiful set ups! I love the window enclosure idea. Perhaps one day my man-cave will be adorned with a couple of those!  

View attachment 314677
View attachment 314676
View attachment 314675
View attachment 314678
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TundraBehemoth (Jun 11, 2015)

Really cool man! I love how the you've fully built the enclosures into the wall. Can you access the enclosures from the other side of the wall?

View attachment 314686


----------



## bowdnboy (Jun 11, 2015)

No, you cant access them on the otherside, Its just a straight wall. Sliding glass doors for access, with vents on the cool end side for temp gradients.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 20, 2015)

Well I started the framework today, a melamine enclosure 1500x1200x700 will go in the middle with a slide out drawer and hood as part of it, my big diamond boy should love it.


----------



## Beans (Jun 20, 2015)

Keen to follow your progress!


----------



## EdwardB (Jun 21, 2015)

Interested in if its going to be one whole piece? Or 3 different sections? (Hood, enclosure, stand/drawer)?


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 21, 2015)

EdwardB said:


> Interested in if its going to be one whole piece? Or 3 different sections? (Hood, enclosure, stand/drawer)?



I say hood cause it's above the enclosure but essentially it will be storage space above and below and a stand alone enclosure in the middle, all light and heating will be inside the enclosure


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 24, 2015)

Gyprock set, just needs to be sanded tomorrow, fit skirting board, then paint on Saturday. Enclosure, drawer and hood to be fitted up Sunday


----------



## EdwardB (Jun 24, 2015)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 26, 2015)

The back wall of the new enclosure. Step 1. Take a high res pic of Diamond habitat. 2. Have Mrs who owns and runs a sign shop 3. Have it printed on vinyl then laminated. 4. Mount universal rocks over rocks on photo for 3D effect. 

Can't wait to see it all together


----------



## rockethead (Jun 26, 2015)

great idea. project looking really good


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 27, 2015)

I hate painting but it's done, just have to paint and fit skirting board after bottom drawer gets done tomorrow


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 28, 2015)

Getting even closer


----------



## loveofsnakes (Jun 28, 2015)

*Green eyed monster*

Wow.. some great enclosures on here, makes me all green with envy!

Keep up the good work and keep posting them to give us newbies some inspiration.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 30, 2015)

Some minor finishing work to try and get done tomorrow but pretty happy so far


----------



## misskirbyd (Jun 30, 2015)

You should be happy, it's looking awesome!


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jul 1, 2015)

One happy tenant


----------



## ajwill (Jul 1, 2015)

That is amazing!


----------



## skylineitaussie (Jul 4, 2015)

Good work mate! I love to see reptiles In enclosures that resemble there native habitat!


----------

